# Advice requested



## IanH (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi 

Off to Santander via Portsmouth 7 April 2017, back 24th, same route.

Intend to get into Portugal circa Braganca, get as far south as Lisbon, then east across Portugal into Spain, back via Madrid to Santander

NOTHING booked apart from the ferries.

Question is, (we have used both municipal campsites and Aires in France, but have never been to either Spain or Portugal except on package tours by air) how do the Spanish/Portugese Aires compare with the French ones?

Do we have a security problem (we NEVER use motorway stops, or, indeed Motorways at all where poss)?

Are we safer to just use campsites or are aires on a par with France?

The idea of the trip is to actually SEE the countries we are in, so motorways and toll roads are out.

We have found a campsite in both Lisbon and Madrid, so have no real worries re both of those.

Really just looking for re-assurance, don't like the unknown, though that's the real reason for doing this!!

All replies welcome and thanks in advance

Ian


----------



## n brown (Nov 29, 2016)

we've been going to Portugal since '78 and never knew till recently that there were any aires there. not quite sure why they're there, the country is friendly and wide open- enjoy while it lasts!


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Nov 30, 2016)

I spent a month in northern spain this year and used aires all the time. You are not supposed to put anything outside but I saw many doing this. I did not. The Spanish do not like wild campers but I discovered that you can use almost any car park,  especially on the outskirts of town, park up correctly,  dont put anything out, and you are fine.
If you Can make a detour I would recommend the picos de europa. Out side the main town of Potes there is a stopping place in the car park of a famous monastery.  I stayed two nights.  Best view ever.
There are a couple of aires books, or apps, that are worth getting.
I am planning to go about the same time as you but have not booked yet.


----------



## Asterix (Nov 30, 2016)

***** said:


> At Sagres, we heard the Police blocked both entrance and exit to the car park near the fort, and nicked all!
> At Porto Cove our friends were parked not on the official aire. The Police came along. took a photo of their van and warned our friends, that it had been put on record, and if they were found wilding anywhere in Portugal again, they would be fined!
> 
> edit
> ...



They fined about15 when I was at Sagres last year,but only those that had all their gear out,they weren't bothered with the rest.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 30, 2016)

Sounds like a very hectic schedule. Have you actually planned time to visit places,do laundry, relax and chat with interesting people,who will probably tell you about some place or event that you must see while you're in the vicinity  ?

It makes sense to use a campsite if you're visiting big Spanish towns,there are usually more thieves and junkies living there than in the villages.
Lisbon has a motorhome parking near the Belem ferry terminal. Only one area is allowed. It gets very crowded, with Portuguese MH.s and touts hang around trying to charge a couple of Euros to find you a space. They take foreigners to the adjacent parking..  and disappear . Next morning the cops come and fine the overnighters, because it's forbidden for vans to be there.

Take it easy, have fun, it shouldn't be hard work.

Use the Iberian POI.s on this website..... You'll be fine.


----------



## carol (Nov 30, 2016)

Where did you say your gaff was Paul? :lol-049:


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 30, 2016)

carol said:


> Where did you say your gaff was Paul? :lol-049:



Up in the hills between Faro and Tavira.
We offer painting holidays at reduced rates for WC members.
Just turn up.

We provide all materials, brushes, ladders, polyfiller mastic and turps..


If you're planning to come this way, just pm me,you'll be very welcome. We can always find you a spot to overnight.
Not for the next couple of weeks,though, our lane needs clearing and the circus is in town.


----------



## noarlunga (Nov 30, 2016)

We've done Portugal and Spain using the Camperstop book and an ACSI guide for camp sites. No problems at all and a decent aires book and an online campsite guide will do you, plus of course the WC Iberian POIs.

As others have said, 2 1/2 weeks is barely adequate for that route, especially if you're avoiding motorways. You might consider the first part of your trip as the slow bit and get yourself down to Porto, maybe following the Douro River down via Valladolid, Zamora, Miranda de Douro, Vila Real, ending up on the quayside by the Douro at Porto (on the southern bank).

Wander down the coast to the backwaters north of Aveiro.....

Than €20 or so will buy you a short term carnet for the A25 into Spain via Vilar Formoso - then the free A-62 up to Burgos (nice town) and then spend any spare time poking your nose into the Picos De Europa range or exploring the coast near Santander. Don't forget to buy Rioja if you're into red wine! Also Douro valley wines are well worth the couple of Euros they cost.

Enjoy.

Johnny A


----------



## witzend (Nov 30, 2016)

***** said:


> We noticed the Police were moving on Wilders, and more and more official aires are opening!.



Last year we where moved on 4 times by the Police from spots where we have previously stayed before


----------



## John H (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi

I agree with most of what has already been said - Spain and Portugal are generally safe and there are plenty of places to stop if you avoid the crowded beaches where, often, the police crack down. There are an ever-increasing number of aires - check them out on CAMPINGCAR-INFOS and wilding inland is rarely a problem. I too think you might be trying to do too much in the time available but there is a lot to see and do


----------

